# Help me please :)



## chloemarie (May 20, 2016)

hello guys, I;m new to this to bare with me. basically I'm looking to move out to dubai and soon. no other reasons than I'm bored at home and wanting to be over seas again and i heard theres good money and jobs in Dubai. I currently work in real estate so I'm looking to do the same thing and have some interviews lined up...

1st of all, is there some kind of accommodation available where i don't have to pay 6 month up front. rent a room or house share? just worried about committing myself right away. looks like real estate over there is commission only so i need to make sure its ok before i commit too much finically. 

also whats the real estate market like over now? has it improved? 

I have a million other questions but thought i would start here.... any advise and help would be wounderful


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

chloemarie said:


> hello guys, I;m new to this to bare with me. basically I'm looking to move out to dubai and soon. no other reasons than I'm bored at home and wanting to be over seas again and i heard theres good money and jobs in Dubai. I currently work in real estate so I'm looking to do the same thing and have some interviews lined up...
> 
> 1st of all, is there some kind of accommodation available where i don't have to pay 6 month up front. rent a room or house share? just worried about committing myself right away. looks like real estate over there is commission only so i need to make sure its ok before i commit too much finically.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
One word - don't!
Others will be along to explain why.
You might want to use the search function on the forum - as this is a popular subject.
Many other estate agents have come to Dubai to seek their fortune - but have spent all their savings in the first 6 months to live on, then gone back home when the money ran out.
I could hardly think of a worse time to come here as an estate agent on a commission only job.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh dear. Sorry to say but if you work in Real Estate, now is NOT the time to move here. The entire market is in slow down, there's more supply than demand, prices are dropping. Many RE agents work on a commission basis only and get no basic salary from their employer.

I wouldn't bother at the moment.


----------



## chloemarie (May 20, 2016)

ok interesting. what jobs would you reccomend?


----------



## chloemarie (May 20, 2016)

this is worrying :-?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

chloemarie said:


> ok interesting. what jobs would you reccomend?


One that suits your qualifications, experience and salary expectations.


----------



## chloemarie (May 20, 2016)

I work in real estate at home, other than that I have worked in travel, on land and at sea on a cruise liner


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Cabin crew maybe? That'd get you here with salary and accommodation


----------



## chloemarie (May 20, 2016)

well I have some interviews lined up with a few different real estate companies. I'll see what I think after that. Some people have done very well in this field


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

chloemarie said:


> well I have some interviews lined up with a few different real estate companies. I'll see what I think after that. Some people have done very well in this field


You won't!


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Good luck with your interviews, if you get an offer do your research carefully then decide what's best for you - the forum is a good source of info on costs of living here and potential challenges.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

chloemarie said:


> well I have some interviews lined up with a few different real estate companies. I'll see what I think after that. Some people have done very well in this field


Not since 2008 they haven't. 

This is not Europe - we cannot stress that enough. But go for it and do let us know when you give up


----------



## chloemarie (May 20, 2016)

thanks


----------



## chloemarie (May 20, 2016)

some of this is helpful some is just blunt and negative with out adding anything else


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

chloemarie said:


> some of this is helpful some is just blunt and negative with out adding anything else


Hi,
It is neither blunt nor negative - purely the facts.
If you don't like the simple comments on this forum - how the heck would you expect to survive in the harsh "dog eat dog" real estate market here - where 10 agents are trying to rent/sell each property - no sole agency agreements here!
We are simply trying to point out to you that the real estate market in this country is totally different to the UK and you are five years too late to come here and make real money - with the current market conditions.
I thought that the suggestion that you pursue a cabin crew position was excellent - especially as you have experience with real estate and cruise ships - both demonstrating that you are able to deal with all types of customers.
If you secure a job as cabin crew - you would get pay, accomodation, bonuses, cheap flights and you would get to see the world (for free).
If you choose a commission only real estate job in Dubai - you will need to pay for your accomodation, car hire and living expenses with no guarantee of any earnings at the end of each month. 
Which would you prefer?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## chloemarie (May 20, 2016)

thanks but I have already seen the world for free when i worked at sea. I'm looking to expand my career and challenge myself, not do something totally random that has no relvance to what I do now. I can handle your comments thank you very much. I will investigate and come over to Dubai again on holiday and go from there.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

chloemarie said:


> thanks but I have already seen the world for free when i worked at sea. I'm looking to expand my career and challenge myself, not do something totally random that has no relvance to what I do now. I can handle your comments thank you very much. I will investigate and come over to Dubai again on holiday and go from there.


Best of luck in whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Seeing the world probably comes a distant second to a salary and somewhere to live in terms of crew benefits vs 100% commission


----------



## Polly English (Jun 7, 2014)

*Shark infested waters*

I won't repeat all the helpful advice that kind people on here have bothered to give you. Sounds like you have an itch that needs scratching, so when you get here please:

Have enough money to live on
NEVER borrow or take out a credit card
NEVER get involved with any of the fabulous and foolproof investment products/pension/insurance plans available here.

Most if not all of your new found friends will have credit card debt, and some will be very enthusiastic for you to take out an investment product, like they have, from some charismatic scum financial "advisor".

Read this forum for all the sad tales - only this month a heartfelt plea from a distraught Mum whose daughter had departed UK no doubt wearing her rose tinted designer sunnies.

At the very least this could become a valuable life lesson for you.

Stay safe.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well I hate to say it, but you're definitely NOT going to progress your career in Real Estate here, it would 100% be taking at least 10 steps backwards, when many RE agents and companies have zero ethics and stab each other in the back to get the commission.

The advice maybe blunt, but it's not negative, given that many of us have lived here for DECADES!!!! Seen it all before, seen people come and get burned - badly.

If you've worked in travel, apply to Dnata or something like that instead. Steady salary, plus benefits.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

My friend came over last year and worked in real estate, he moved 3 times in 8 months then went back to the UK broke.

Also if you want to see how the real estate market is going just look at Smith & Ken, they were supposedly the largest (and allegedly not straight shooters) and they just folded over night stating too many agents not enough property.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

chloemarie said:


> hello guys, I;m new to this to bare with me. basically I'm looking to move out to dubai and soon. no other reasons than I'm bored at home and wanting to be over seas again and i heard theres good money and jobs in Dubai. I currently work in real estate so I'm looking to do the same thing and have some interviews lined up...
> 
> 1st of all, is there some kind of accommodation available where i don't have to pay 6 month up front. rent a room or house share? just worried about committing myself right away. looks like real estate over there is commission only so i need to make sure its ok before i commit too much finically.
> 
> ...


Don't.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

londonmandan said:


> My friend came over last year and worked in real estate, he moved 3 times in 8 months then went back to the UK broke.
> 
> Also if you want to see how the real estate market is going just look at Smith & Ken, they were supposedly the largest (and allegedly not straight shooters) and they just folded over night stating too many agents not enough property.


Folded twice, after a dodgy rebrand and no license.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

OP-
You missed the last boat. Property prices are still going down. There has been a lot of redundancies and some employers turn even nastier than usual. 

Why on earth would you want to risk it all with coming over for a job likely to be commissioned based only? Why would you want that insecurity with not having a steady job? Have you done any research?

Here are just a few things to read:
Dubai still has too many real estate agents, says RERA CEO - ArabianBusiness.com
http://english.alarabiya.net/en/bus...call-shock-of-Dubai-estate-agent-closure.html
Disaster for British estate agents and families in Dubai firm's collapse - Property Industry Eye
Dubai property broker S&K Estate Agents files for bankruptcy, jobs lost | The National (read the related links on the left hand side too)

Remember that a lot of stories never make it to the papers...


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

You know what guys? We're the 'stupid' ones. What do we know? How many times have we been down this road and tried to help posters who don't want to believe what we tell them? Don't know about you lot, but I've lost count. This is what my mother would have called 'flogging a dead horse'


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> You know what guys? We're the 'stupid' ones. What do we know? How many times have we been down this road and tried to help posters who don't want to believe what we tell them? Don't know about you lot, but I've lost count. This is what my mother would have called 'flogging a dead horse'


Probably right. Give it 6-12 months before we get the 'Help - I'm trapped with no money and my employer won't let me leave' post.


----------



## Nursemanit (Jul 10, 2015)

I usually disagree with some of the posters warning you. However, they are spot on with their advice. You can not make any money when 7 people have the same listing and 6 of them will do or say anything legal or illegal to make the deal. I live in a good building and there are more unoccupied units than rented ones. I see people every month doing the " midnight moveout" and no new faces moving in. 
Wait 2-3 years and let all the chumps go belly up and then come over when the market is at a better point in the cycle.


----------

